# Thoughts on The New King James Version??????...



## etexas (Mar 24, 2009)

My wife and I need to spend time in the Word as a couple, I own a NKJV, but confess I have never done a "Genesis to Maps" reading, as most here know I am a Byzantine Text/King James man. My wife uses a NIV and A NLT....I was wondering what you, my PB Brethren thought about the merits of a NKJV as a Bible we can read together as a married couple? (Still keeping my King Jimmy as my Bible.) I am looking to something to help us "meet in the middle".....Thoughts....Comments.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

ESV. It has its flaws but it will read more like the NIV/NLT and be a literal rendering of the text as much as possible (or so I hear  ). I have quite a bit less experience with the NKJV, so my opinions on it aren't very well qualified.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a NASB man, myself, but I must confess that I find the poetic readings in the NKJV (the Psalms in particular) to be superior in many ways. Even though I preach and teach out of the NASB, I will often read the Call to Worship from the NKJV, for example.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 24, 2009)

The gauntlet has been thrown. Someone mentioned the ESV.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not a NKJV user. I use the ESV, NASB, and KJV. But, if you wife wants to use the NKJV then do it. Almost anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't actually broken down and bought an ESV, which is the only reason I didn't mention it!


----------



## etexas (Mar 24, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> ESV. It has its flaws but it will read more like the NIV/NLT and be a literal rendering of the text as much as possible (or so I hear  ). I have quite a bit less experience with the NKJV, so my opinions on it aren't very well qualified.


Andrew, small "prob" my wife does not care for how the ESV reads, I don't care for the under-girding Hebrew-Greek Texts so....square one, as a couples "home/devotional/read together Bible" might the NKJV satisfy both our needs?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I would think the NKJV would be a "happy medium."


----------



## etexas (Mar 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, I would think the NKJV would be a "happy medium."


Thank you Tim! Anyone else? Would the NKJV be a Happy Medium in our case????


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 24, 2009)

I say "happy medium" because the first congregation I pastored was rural and many/most of the folks used the KJV (those who didn't used the NIV). No one (other than me and my wife) used the NASB. After about a year I seriously entertained thoughts of switching to the NKJV. But as soon as I did, several folks started coming to me individually and asking what translation I used and how much they liked it! So I didn't want to pull and bait-and-switch on them and stuck with the NASB as my "preaching Bible."


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

etexas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I would think the NKJV would be a "happy medium."
> ...



With those givens? Yes.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 24, 2009)

My primary Bible is NASB, my fall-back is NKJV. I suspect you and your wife will be pleased with the NKJV. It will sound familiar to both of you.


----------



## etexas (Mar 24, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> My primary Bible is NASB, my fall-back is NKJV. I suspect you and your wife will be pleased with the NKJV. It will sound familiar to both of you.


Thank you Lance.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 24, 2009)

etexas said:


> Andrew, small "prob" my wife does not care for how the ESV reads, I don't care for the under-girding Hebrew-Greek Texts so....square one, as a couples "home/devotional/read together Bible" might the NKJV satisfy both our needs?



Oh. Then sure, the NKJV should be satisfactory! The fact that you will be reading from any bible means that you are better off than most people anyway 

I do wonder what your wife will think about how the NKJV reads, though.


----------



## Jon 316 (Mar 24, 2009)

The New King James Bible: Counterfeit

If you read it you may lose your salvation  well, so this article thinks... 

I happen to think its quite good, but then what the heck do I know, I've spent most of my Christian life in Pentecostal world where hermenuetics is something that needs to be bound and cast out of someone in Jesus name!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 24, 2009)

etexas said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > ESV. It has its flaws but it will read more like the NIV/NLT and be a literal rendering of the text as much as possible (or so I hear  ). I have quite a bit less experience with the NKJV, so my opinions on it aren't very well qualified.
> ...



I use the ESV but would agree with your wife that the ESV has funny readings. 

I have done a once through (Genesis to maps) with the NKJV and it was great. I personally think that *the NKJV is an excellent read* cover to cover! If I was convinced of the underlying texts it would hands down be my primary bible. Although, either way going from the NLT/NIV to a formal translation will be a transition. 

btw - other than the Pitt Minion, I think that this Nelson edition that mark reviewed is very nice:
Bible Design and Binding: Nelson Signature Slimline NKJV in Tan Calfskin


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 24, 2009)

matthew11v25 said:


> I have done a once through (Genesis to maps) with the NKJV and it was great. I personally think that *the NKJV is an excellent read* cover to cover! If I was convinced of the underlying texts it would hands down be my primary bible. Although, either way going from the NLT/NIV to a formal translation will be a transition.



I struggled terribly with the NKJV and had to stop. I think my problem was that I grew up in a strict KJV church that thought Bible education equaled Scripture verse memory. By the time I was in high school I had probably thousands of verses memorized and maybe a few chapters and short books of the Bible. When I read NKJV I trip all over myself because it's close but not quite.

So, I use primarily ESV. Personally, I think it's a great literary triumph, and it's far enough from the wording of the KJV that I can differentiate in my head.


----------



## christiana (Mar 24, 2009)

As one that has done many times Genesis to maps through the NKJV I will definitely remain with it as I love it! I had feared a difficult transition from the KJV but the change over was with ease and I love it.

Any bible that doesnt render Genesis 7:1 as 'Come' into the ark I just cannot find acceptable and conclude there would be other words not transcribed in the very best way. There is just too much significance in that verse in the use of the word 'come'!!
I love reading the NKJV and so hope to make many more trips through it, deo volente!!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, go with the NKJV. 

Let her keep her NLT handy for comparison and hopefully it won't be long before she throws it away.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 24, 2009)

You could always take a black marker and put an N in front of the KJV, so she'll think it's the NKJV, but really will be the KJV. By the time she figures it out, she'll be in love the the KJV and you two will sail off into the golden sunset...


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2009)

etexas said:


> My wife and I need to spend time in the Word as a couple, I own a NKJV, but confess I have never done a "Genesis to Maps" reading, as most here know I am a Byzantine Text/King James man. My wife uses a NIV and A NLT....I was wondering what you, my PB Brethren thought about the merits of a NKJV as a Bible we can read together as a married couple? (Still keeping my King Jimmy as my Bible.) I am looking to something to help us "meet in the middle".....Thoughts....Comments.




I think the RSV is TR based also is it not? It might be worth a look.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear brother,

Besides the textual issues there is another reason why the AV is superior. Its theological accuracy in traslation. It is a much easier transition from reading the text of God's word to seeing those doctrines formulated in our confessions when the theology and language are the same. You will be missing much by switching to the NKJV which does not share the same theological outlook as the AV translators (check out the Trinitarian Bible Society's website for more on this). My own advice is be patient and be willing to explain words and concepts, but use the AV with your wife. It may be slow going for a while, but in the long run it will be worth it.


----------



## E Nomine (Mar 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yes, I would think the NKJV would be a "happy medium."





LawrenceU said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



I agree NKJV is a reasonable compromise. 

(I'm biased, however--I love the NKJV!)


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

I am a proud ESV guy


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I am a proud ESV guy




Do you ever use the Danish translation that you can download with E-Sword?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 24, 2009)

I have used the NKJV for the past 20 years, although I mainly use the ESV now.

In your situation I would certainly recommend the NKJV. It is based on the Received Text, generally accurate and easy to read; it is interesting in James White's book 'The KJV only controversy', James praises the NKJV more than the NIV.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> > I am a proud ESV guy
> ...



No, It is not the authorized version, and if you use any other people think you are from a sect or worse reformed


----------



## Grace Alone (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, I think the NKJV is quite a leap from the NLT! I'd choose the ESV, personally.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 25, 2009)

I have mainly used the ESV (for reasons of textual tradition). However, from a reading standpoint, I have started to use the NKJV and like it immensely. To my ears it is MUCH smoother than the ESV.

From a textual standpoint, it is pretty cool having notes telling you when the Nestle Text differs from the TR or MT. And, while I hate to admit it (having ignored it for many years), it really is a very solid translation.


----------



## DonP (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with the majority. No not the majority text, the majority here who say the NKJV is a great translation to read and study. 

I was raised on KJV, tend to like the TR argument, and am strict confessional and note that the Confession did not specify a translation. 

The NV is a paraphrase barely suited for children reading, but certainly not serious study of the word, and the NAS which I switch to for a few years in college didn't have much reformed influence, though I don't see it in the ESV either which is more awkward to read than the ASV. So I do not see the ESV being the great readable Bible of the next century as many say. They said this of NAS and of NIV also. 

If ministers pressed the NKJV as they do the ESV it would be the readable accurate bible of the future. 

The few exceptions one may have to the NKJV from KJV or ESV are insignificant for home study and worship. 

I strongly dislike the ESV changing reformed distinctive words like Elect and softening them. I wrote a Summary of Christian Doctrine Study for our high School kids. following Berkhof and the LArger Catechism and used the ESV comparing it to the KJV and NKJV and NAS all the way through and just don't like it. I use it because our church does, but still use the KJV because I have so much of it memorized I use it to search strongs and then quote NKJV 

My wife did the NIV when she was new but now we do NKJV or ESV for the grandkids sake and continuity with church.


----------



## Tirian (Mar 25, 2009)

My wife and I both cherish the NKJV. I own copies of the KJV, NIV, ESV and NASB to aid in study and I value them but I have never been tempted to switch to any of them as my core reading/study bible.

My eldest children (12 and 9) own copies of the NKJV and cope well with reading and memorisation - I havent seen the need to go for a dynamic equivalent.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 25, 2009)

The NKJV is fantastic,very solid and from the TR,Two of my Pastors use it,and if I had to pick one bible to give away it would be the NKJV.Both the John MacArthur Study Bible and the Old Reformation Study Bible are still available in NKJV,I think you should jump right into and enjoy it you will be blessed

As far as the ESV goes as was mentioned alot already,I have the ESV Study Bible as well and really recommend it too,great translation and will go through it in 2009,however as someone who's heart is in the KJV I have to recommend the NKJV as best modern translation esp. for the use of the TR


----------



## etexas (Mar 25, 2009)

ADKing said:


> Dear brother,
> 
> Besides the textual issues there is another reason why the AV is superior. Its theological accuracy in traslation. It is a much easier transition from reading the text of God's word to seeing those doctrines formulated in our confessions when the theology and language are the same. You will be missing much by switching to the NKJV which does not share the same theological outlook as the AV translators (check out the Trinitarian Bible Society's website for more on this). My own advice is be patient and be willing to explain words and concepts, but use the AV with your wife. It may be slow going for a while, but in the long run it will be worth it.



I agree the Theology in the AV readings are much better than most modern translations, I will still be using the AV myself! Like I say my wife uses a NLT and NIV, I think the NKJV might be good for transition.....


----------



## TimV (Mar 25, 2009)

Depending on your relationship, you could just make her happy and use her Bible. There are arguably better Bibles than the NIV or NKJV but the NIV is still a Bible. What's the chance that you will chose to study a passage in the NIV that will mess her head up, or yours for that matter? Would it make her feel better in you just used the NIV? Is that a consideration?


----------



## etexas (Mar 25, 2009)

TimV said:


> Depending on your relationship, you could just make her happy and use her Bible. There are arguably better Bibles than the NIV or NKJV but the NIV is still a Bible. What's the chance that you will chose to study a passage in the NIV that will mess her head up, or yours for that matter? Would it make her feel better in you just used the NIV? Is that a consideration?


No, sorry Brother, the DE method AND the undergirding texts of the NIV rules it out.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dude just go for the NKJV...I think it is the only middle ground (translation wise) between the two of you based on info you gave...and a good middle ground at that.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 25, 2009)

Not to mention lots of nice bindings. You won't have to settle for a stupid hardcover or bonded leather. Do I hear a chorus of angels in the background singing the Allen's Chorus?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jon 316 said:


> The New King James Bible: Counterfeit
> ...



While you're at it, read these two excellent articles (PDF) from Trinitarian Bible Society:

An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 1
An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 2


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Mar 25, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > The New King James Bible: Counterfeit
> ...



I dont buy it,The NKJV is a phenomenal Translation it is God's Word and I love it


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 25, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> While you're at it, read these two excellent articles (PDF) from Trinitarian Bible Society:
> 
> An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 1
> An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 2



I don't buy it either. The scholarship at the TBS has significantly diminished since Terrance Brown's time.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

matthew11v25 said:


> Dude just go for the NKJV...I think it is the only middle ground (translation wise) between the two of you based on info you gave...and a good middle ground at that.


Thank you Matthew! I think it is a good Bible for us to use as a couple! If she wishes to use her NIV for personal readings and study this is fine with me. I will still be using my Allan Oxford Clarendon AV. We just need something we can use together, and Matthew I agree the NKJV is the best middle ground Bible for us both to use.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

KS_Presby said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I need to spend time in the Word as a couple, I own a NKJV, but confess I have never done a "Genesis to Maps" reading, as most here know I am a Byzantine Text/King James man. My wife uses a NIV and A NLT....I was wondering what you, my PB Brethren thought about the merits of a NKJV as a Bible we can read together as a married couple? (Still keeping my King Jimmy as my Bible.) I am looking to something to help us "meet in the middle".....Thoughts....Comments.
> ...


Hi Zack, the RSV is actually a CT translation using the UBS 1st Edition.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 26, 2009)

et - 
When you guys start reading the NT together throw in a little of the *Word of Promise* audio bible (its in the NKJV)...Fun!

The Official Word of Promise Audio Bible Website


----------



## DonP (Mar 26, 2009)

jaybird0827 said:


> While you're at it, read these two excellent articles (PDF) from Trinitarian Bible Society:
> 
> An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 1
> An Examination of the New King James Version, Part 2



Though I agree on the very few interpretation errors in the NKJV, hades for hell, etc. and that there are apparently few Translator scholars who are exclusive TR men so the editors added some marginal notes from critical text, I think the NKJV is superior to other translations and certainly easier to understand properly esp. for children than the antiquated language of the KJV. 

I can more easily teach my family the few weaknesses in the NKJV than to overcome the archaic language of the KJV. 

And I think there may be a couple words in the KJV that could have been translated better, so it is not as if it is without any weakness found in the NKJV.

It also tends for many KJV readers to pray in tongues,  a foreign language, no longer used on the planet today, and causes many to think they need to learn this special prayer language to be holy or pray properly and discourages them. A horrible unnecessary side effect of the KJV for many. I am not referring to the use of Thee and Thou for reverence of the Lord or to distinguish plural, but the antiquated endings. 

I was raised on KJV, I memorized the KJV and still use it to search Strong's concordance because I memorized it exclusively until college where I switched to NASB and fouled up my mind. I read the ESV hopefully because supposedly reformed men were influential in translation but I find it weakened the reformed language so I do not see their influence especially where it was needed most, the same in the NIV paraphrase. 
I can read the KJV rapidly out loud and substitute the archaic endings to modern without skipping a beat, but this is not common for most. 

So though I remain favorable to the TR as the ONLY preserved text for the church, I am not an KJV only adherent. 

In my personal reading and study I generally read the NKJV or the KJV and compare back and forth and for the last 3 years often compare with the ESV. 

So why didn't the opposers of the NKJV translation get on the board to translate? If you are going to have a TR translation, why not have and overriding vote of TR men doing the work?


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 26, 2009)

TimV said:


> What's the chance that you will chose to study a passage in the NIV that will mess her head up, or yours for that matter?



It would depend upon how they were taught to read the Bible and their approach to it. 

If they were taught that the Bible is the word of God and you actually believe it when you read it, then the potential to have it "mess the head up" is pretty great. It did me, anyway. But I was told it was the Bible just translated in modern English. So, I approached the NIV the same way I did the Authorized Version, I received it as the word of God and actually believed it, which resulted in a crisis of faith.

On the other hand, if they were taught the modern notion that the word of God only really exists in original autographs and all Bibles are facsimiles to be treasured as literature, then probably not so much.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 27, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> ESV. It has its flaws but it will read more like the NIV/NLT...



The ESV does *not* read like the NIV or the NLT. That's part of the whole point of the translation: more accurate than the NIV, more easily read than the NASB. The ESV is not just a better version of the NIV.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

bookslover said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > ESV. It has its flaws but it will read more like the NIV/NLT...
> ...



OK Kids! Stop using my Thread to have a versions quarrel!


----------

